
Show HN: Dejavu – a modern, open-source data browser for Elasticsearch - sidi
http://appbaseio.github.io/dejaVu
======
sidi
We originally built dejavu as a data viewer for Elasticsearch to scratch our
own itch at appbase.io. It all started when we shifted our APIs to use
Elasticsearch transparently and needed a way to display the DB data to users.
We tried elasticsearch-head and a couple of other similar tools but found them
to be lacking in Ux and stodgy. Others (like Kibana) were more geared towards
visualization / charting than viewing raw data and even then, were hard to use
outside the Elasticsearch ecosystem.

With dejavu, our goal has been to build an open-source data viewer with a
modern UI and make it more widely available. You can get it from the chrome
webstore, use it from a github hosted page or install it as a plugin with
Elasticsearch.

(I am cross-posting this from Product Hunt as it got featured there, here's a
link for those interested in following the discussion there -
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/dejavu](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/dejavu))

------
bobosha
very cool. been looking for something like this for a long time, just didn't
have time to hack something together. Thanks for a fantastic resource.

------
jdc0589
this is super useful to me, I've been looking for something like this that
also has basic CRUD operations for a while.

What alternatives are out there?

~~~
sidi
It supports basic CRUD already (adding new data, updating existing data,
deleting one or multiple records).

------
bgnm2000
This is great!

------
cynusx
not bad, would be great if you could also export the filtered data

~~~
sidi
exporting is tricky when the data is large. ES restricts a query result to
return 1000 results, there's a scroll API that can be used for doing this -
but it can no longer be a serverless app at that point.

We have this feature in the version of dejavu used in appbase.io.

~~~
cynusx
I understand it can be tricky, however you can generate the export in the
javascript running in the browser cfr.
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3665115/create-a-file-
in-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3665115/create-a-file-in-memory-
for-user-to-download-not-through-server)

~~~
sidi
exporting data makes sense, happy to look into it - filing an issue
[https://github.com/appbaseio/dejaVu/issues/1](https://github.com/appbaseio/dejaVu/issues/1).

